# The new 6.4L diesels (ford) any one have one yet?



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I as actually thinking of trading my 06 F250 5.4L gasser in on a 08 F250 with a 6.4L diesel, does any one have one yet? If so how's the fuel mileage and power?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuel 13 to 14, power the same as diesels have always been.

I'd really like an honest answer as to whatthe 08 Chevys are getting. I think all diesels in 08 had to have this new emmisions stuff and I do see it effecting the fuel milage, at least compared to my 05.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't own either but have have gas engines. My contractor we help work for bought a new 08 Ford and now has 12K miles on it. Living in Iowa he has gone to colorado which the best he did was 14 and he has taken the truck to Des Moines which is a 4 hour drive and he got 15. When working and pulling his 22ft enclosed trailer - he is getting 10. His 07 is a dually crew cab with automatic - does the same.

The other guy I know has the new 08 chevy with dmax. He is a concrete guy - pulling 30ft trailers with forms. His furthest trip so far has been 6 hours away to South Dakato - brand new no miles - he said he got b/t 14 - 17 I guess windy when he came home. Pulling his trailers - he said he really doesn't check cuz then he would of bought a Harley - but he said around 10 - 12.

I went to Kentucky this fall with my 06 Chevy HD with the 6.0 engine - I got 16 for a high and 12 for a low. Drove 72 the entire trip.

I am getting a new 08 chevy but I can't justify the diesel price for the milage - and I don't keep a truck past 40 - 60K miles.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

A buddy of mine has a 2007 2500HD CC/SB LMM Duramax and gets about 16 max on the highway, 13 city, a little lower for towing. I heard the 6.4's mileage is terrible to the point where its no better than a gasser.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Go and check out FTE, there is hours of reading there. http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

My dad has an '08 F-450 pickup...auto, 4x4 etc. It gets 12.5MPG with only 3000KM on it at the moment, and pulling a 4-horse trailer the milage dosn't change much at all. This truck is equipped with the 4.30 gears, too. 
I'm thinking it's time for Gear Vendors!!!
-Miketymusic


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

Brian Young;436607 said:


> I as actually thinking of trading my 06 F250 5.4L gasser in on a 08 F250 with a 6.4L diesel, does any one have one yet? If so how's the fuel mileage and power?


If you are going to trade it, you'll only be doing it for the new body style and the extra horsepower. Remember, you can buy a lot of gas for the $7,000 upgrade for the diesel engine and tranny package..........and I'm a huge diesel fan with 14 of them myself. That being said, my new 08 Ford will have the V-10.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

POPO4995;436668 said:


> A buddy of mine has a 2007 2500HD CC/SB LMM Duramax and gets about 16 max on the highway, 13 city, a little lower for towing. I heard the 6.4's mileage is terrible to the point where its no better than a gasser.


That's really awful
I have a 06 2500HD CC/LB LBZ duramax and I get typically 18mpg combined, as good as 22/23 on the freeway and about 12mpg towing. And that's at 5000 feet altitude.

The other 06 Duramax reg cab, LB, LBZ duramax gets about 1 to 2mpg better (weighs less, not a CC)

Cummins get the best mileage, Ford's get the worst, Duramax in the middle, been that way for quite a while now.

Personally, after all the trouble Ford had with the 6.0L, I'd wait, I'd wait a good couple years before seeing if they got the 6.4L right.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

My mechanic also said they are terrible of gas milage, He said he would still take a 6.0L over a 6.4, even with the problems.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Diesel Sniffer;436710 said:


> If you are going to trade it, you'll only be doing it for the new body style and the extra horsepower. Remember, you can buy a lot of gas for the $7,000 upgrade for the diesel engine and tranny package..........and I'm a huge diesel fan with 14 of them myself. That being said, my new 08 Ford will have the V-10.


I know but I was thinking at the rate I'm using it now its going to be well worn in 3 years or so. I thought diesels were supposed to get in the high teens even pulling. Its not gonna happen any way, a friend of mine is a salesman at a Ford dealer and he said I would be "taking a bath". We took the 0% financing when we bought the 06 and that has something to do with it, I dont know maybe next year.


----------



## Chieftkp (Sep 16, 2007)

I have the 2008 6.4 F350 DRW with a dump body. My first tank I got 10.6 no towing but some hauling debris. The truck is strong and quiet but mileage has not been good. I get 12-13 on the highway at 60mph, empty.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

first year trucks and cars are the wroste wait alittle bit then once bugs have been work'd out and done your homework i'd jump in . but can't kill those 7.3's IMO if wanna ford . find a clean one and keep it .


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

framer1901;436649 said:


> Fuel 13 to 14, power the same as diesels have always been.
> 
> I'd really like an honest answer as to whatthe 08 Chevys are getting. I think all diesels in 08 had to have this new emmisions stuff and I do see it effecting the fuel milage, at least compared to my 05.


I've got the 08 duramax. It has just under 500 miles on it and i get about 21-22 highway doing 55. City i havnt really checked.. could be around 10-12. My mpg does drop when the DPF gets cleaned out about once per tankful for about 15-20 minutes. You have to be driving over i think 40mph for 20 minutes for it to clean itself out. When it does that i get about 9mpg..


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm plenty happy with my 95' 12 valve Cummins getting 20 average ! and NO payments...LOL


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Wicked500R;437040 said:


> I'm plenty happy with my 95' 12 valve Cummins getting 20 average ! and NO payments...LOL


Nice! I think I might hold out for a Dodge, maybe I'll somehow retro fit a Cummins into a Ford truck.lol Its too bad you cant build your own truck from the frame to the engine, body style, that would be sweet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Petr51488;436944 said:


> I've got the 08 duramax. It has just under 500 miles on it and i get about 21-22 highway doing 55. City i havnt really checked.. could be around 10-12. My mpg does drop when the DPF gets cleaned out about once per tankful for about 15-20 minutes. You have to be driving over i think 40mph for 20 minutes for it to clean itself out. When it does that i get about 9mpg..


Are you going by your DIC or are you hand calculating the whole tank. My LMM has never got over 18 on a whole tank and my 02 got 21mpg on a trip. I have found with diesels of every make people embellish the numbers. I still love the diesel for other reasons then mileage but the upfront money is getting ridiculous. My buddy had a Ford with a 6.0 and the motor blew, so the dealer had it for a month and it wasn't fixed yet, so they gave him a real good deal on a 6.4. His new truck looks really nice and he says the 6.4 so far has been really good but he says he avg between 12 and 14mpg empty, which he's not very happy about. The truck has about 20k on it now.


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

My 08 6.4 F450 gets around 11-13 highway empty. 13 on the real real rare side. It gets around 6-7 towing my 4 car wedge trailer. The power is great the fuel milege blows. I love the truck but it is not pratical The extra cost for the diesel dosent make up the way it used to in fuel milege etc. Overall I love the truck but im going to move to a tractor next.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I just bought a '05 Duramax yesterday and i'm getting 17mpg according to the truck...even if its 15 thats better than my Ford....happy already!


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

POPO4995;436668 said:


> A buddy of mine has a 2007 2500HD CC/SB LMM Duramax and gets about 16 max on the highway, 13 city, a little lower for towing. I heard the 6.4's mileage is terrible to the point where its no better than a gasser.


Actually, the extra dough you pay, the extra you pay for diesel, the noise, the hard starts, the front weight...WHY WOULD ANYONE BUY DIESEL? is beyond me.

We got rid of all our diesels, and I personally find the Ford V10 has way enough power for anything...

I think people still buy diesel because it's a want, not a need.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Duracutter;437813 said:


> Actually, the extra dough you pay, the extra you pay for diesel, the noise, the hard starts, the front weight...WHY WOULD ANYONE BUY DIESEL? is beyond me.
> 
> We got rid of all our diesels, and I personally find the Ford V10 has way enough power for anything...
> 
> I think people still buy diesel because it's a want, not a need.


The noise is great....but that is a want, havent had problems with hard starts ever, the front weight you deal with; no big deal. Yes, do I agree with the new emissions diesel engines arent worth the price tag? Yes, I do. You pay about $7500 more for the Duramax/Allison combo and there is no fuel savings due to the emissions. Is my new truck worth every penny to ME, yup sure is. You take your V-10 and I will take my Duramax!


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Duracutter 
Actually, the extra dough you pay, the extra you pay for diesel, the noise, the hard starts, the front weight...WHY WOULD ANYONE BUY DIESEL? is beyond me.

We got rid of all our diesels, and I personally find the Ford V10 has way enough power for anything...

I think people still buy diesel because it's a want, not a need.


If you would have said this 5 years ago you would get trashed. Anymore to be honest your right on the money. A v10 does not have the power I need to haul otherwise I would have them.


----------



## amars415 (Nov 29, 2006)

mike psd;436875 said:


> first year trucks and cars are the wroste wait alittle bit then once bugs have been work'd out and done your homework i'd jump in . but can't kill those 7.3's IMO if wanna ford . find a clean one and keep it .


Mike hit the nail on the head with this one... I had a 04 F350 6.0 (salesman talked me into it, and I did love the power). Three turbos, two egr valves, a complete new motor at 72000 miles. &%*$ that. I got rid of it before the warrenty was up. Traded that for an 01 F550 with a 7.3 psd and got a 97 F350 with a 7.3 psd. I will never buy a new model of anything ever again, lost my ass on the 6.0L:angry:. That being said, imo older for 7.3, or duramax after 02, or any year cummins. 
I want a ford truck with a cummins motor and an allison transmition. Thats having your cake and eating it too!


----------



## capt caper (Jan 2, 2003)

amars415;441044 said:


> Mike hit the nail on the head with this one... I had a 04 F350 6.0 (salesman talked me into it, and I did love the power). Three turbos, two egr valves, a complete new motor at 72000 miles. &%*$ that. I got rid of it before the warrenty was up. Traded that for an 01 F550 with a 7.3 psd and got a 97 F350 with a 7.3 psd. I will never buy a new model of anything ever again, lost my ass on the 6.0L:angry:. That being said, imo older for 7.3, or duramax after 02, or any year cummins.
> I want a ford truck with a cummins motor and an allison transmition. Thats having your cake and eating it too!


Trouble is all these motors and trans have had problems as well and if your not aware to the specifics you can get big troubles especially if buying used with no warrante.i.e. 7.3's rusting oil pans that cost 1k or so to replace. I caught the problem early thanks to Dieselstop.com and undercoated the heck out of it.

I had a beautiful running 7.3 I traded to get this 6.4..I did alot of reading about it and realized it's going to be a good motor.so I bought one..Most people don't educate themselves about something before buying something. I have a warrante period to keep reading about it and make any decisions needed..to keep or sell it to a uneducated person.

This 6.4 It is so sweet..ya have to drive and haul or plow with one for a while to realize it.
This is the best truck I've owned. And I've owned alot..

Cheers all...


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

ya the mpg on the 6.4s are really really bad. if you want a diesel get a cummins 5.9 and get good mpg without worring aobut all the DPFs and what not. and it is true that on the 6.4s you have to take the body off, well body bolts out and lift it up. to do a lot of the work on the engine. not to mention for the 6.4 with an auto its $8000 thats a big hit.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

How does the 6.4 sound? Can you hear the Turbos alot? Compare it to the 6.0.


----------



## capt caper (Jan 2, 2003)

Fordistough;444269 said:


> How does the 6.4 sound? Can you hear the Turbos alot? Compare it to the 6.0.


No sound at all . You'd swear it was a 5.4...That's the truth..And the mileage isn't thatt much different if you don't put the pedal down. If you put the pedal down you'll get plenty of power..

I'm getting an honest 16 on the highway doing 65


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

There are guys out there getting in the mid teens with the 6.4, but it all comes down to driving style and Ford did change things a little on the Job 2 trucks.


----------

